# Wednesday Sandbridge/False Cape/Corolla ho-port



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Apparently I was on the only boat on the water that didn't catch fish.

We arrived about an hour after the bite turned off on False Cape to find several hundred boats bobbing around. We had one fish on that was lost and eventually came back to Little Creek Marina around 4 PM, freezing cold from the wind and irked.

And the real kick in the teeth? Today I drove around Sandbridge only to find out that the fish blitzed the beach on Wednesday morning.

From here on out, I'm keeping my feet firmly planted in the sand. Damn boats.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

SORRY TO HEAR YA DIDNT GET ANY KEEPERS- WE ARRIVED WEDNESDAY AM ABOUT 9 AND STAYED ALL DAY- IT WAS ABOUT 4 OR SO WHEN WE GOT THE BOAT BACK ON THE RACK- WE CAUGHT SAY 20 FISH ALL DAY- NOT A BAD DAY BUT BEEN WAY BETTER !!- WE WENT FURTHER SOUTH TO DITCH ALL THE BOATS AND FIND SOME FISH. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23154


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Our Turn Today.....*

74 miles ! yep thats what we did today- left outta rudee around 9 30 and cruised down to corolla,not the mad house of boats we expected. Rattler drop a line in and Drew drops a line in and takes over the wheel. I drop my little stretchy fishy in and let him go way way back, take a seat and we troll slow 3mph on south, not 15 minutes and BAM goes the drag ! FISH ON ! oh yea already this is gonna be a good day.....get my fish in and Gary nets it. unhook and measure - 26 inches- rats, back she goes in the water....troll troll troll, switch lures,troll troll troll, switch lures,colors dephts. you name it. radio chatter says no fish no where to be had, no marks no birds NOTHING for 3 hours.....so we pick up and run to to cape henry, 40 miles away in just an hour travel time (350's RULE). get to CH and drop put lines again.....trol troll troll...lots of boats going in. now its 4 and we decide to hang it up....zingggg goes Drews reel and the fight is on.......gotta go to neutrol to get this fighter in the boat !! dang it 23" left over bay fish that got away.....kiss & release and haul back to rudee in sun going down fast smooth seas.....still a great day on the water. Other than Gary and Howie getting some pullage couldnt have asked for much better day ! but Gary got slimed at least !! Thanks guys - anytime again is good....Cant wait till next year.....OH WAIT THATS TOMORRO ! GOTTA GO GET MORE GAS !! LETS ROLLLLLLLLLLLL IN 2006 W/ A BIG FAT FISH !!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

had a great time...now i gotta get boat tackle...any time my friend...we need a flattie trip...


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Glad Ya Did Gary- We Wil Have Another For The Tf Tourney On The 14th !


----------

